# CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank



## inkognito23 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

da ich nach dem den Keyword "CTS" nicht suchen darf (Wort zu kurz), habe ich diesen Thread mal jetzt erstellt.

Ich bin im Besitz von 2 VHF's und suche einen weiteren, wenn möglich, sehr leichten schnellen harten Blank fürs Guffieren. Hat jemand schon mal einen Vergleich zwischen den Harrison und den CTS Spin Blanks gemacht?

Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum auf der CTS Homepage nichts von dem CMW Velux steht, welches ja ein CTS Blank ist. Ich vermute, CMW hat sich einen eigenen Blank auf Wunsch bei CTS kreieren lassen.
Frage? Warum macht man sowas? Sind die original CTS Blanks nicht monatelang getestet worden und nicht gut genug?

Ich bitte um Aufklärung. Lieben Dank!


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Ich hatte da mal was drüber geschrieben

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2262170&postcount=1055


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

HeHe

Moin Spezi #h


----------



## ok1 (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Hier gibt es was zum Vergleich - etwas Arbeit sicher. Aber die letzten 20 Seiten sollten Infos zu CTS/VHF enthalten. Oder frag dort direkt.

CTS ist sehr flexibel was die Wünsche der Abnehmer angeht. Die realisieren unterschiedliche Teilungen und Längen und Unmengen an Farben. Der CMW Blank kann eine solche individualisierte Anfertigung sein, kann aber auch gut sein, dass C.W. den Namen einfach so vergeben hat. Und nein die CTS Blanks aus dem Standardprogramm sind nicht schlecht. Die Individualisierungen basieren alle auf diesen Blanks.

Olaf


----------



## KHof (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Hallo!

Im High-end-Thread muss man aber inzwischen lange nach Harrison zurückgehen!
CTS hat verdientermaßen die Debatte dort aufgerollt. 
da ich beide habe darf ich sagen: CTS ist eine Generation weiter. (VHF gegen EST)

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Also mit den direkten Vergleichen sollte man sehr vorsichtig sein, eben weil das soviel subjektive Vorlieben enthält und sich komplex aus dem anglerischen teilweise sehr unbewußten Tätigkeiten ergibt. 

Es gibt eine Reihe aktueller Blanks, die sozusagen in der Oberliga spielen, man sollte keinen schlecht(er) und besser machen als er ist. Das ist einerseits sowas wie ein *Objektivitätsgebot*. Ohne das zu berücksichtigen kann man die Diskussion gleich in die Tonne treten. :g 
Ich bemühe mich in solchen Fällen auch meine eigene *subjektive* Meinung besonders zu kennzeichnen, die hat aber einen anderen Informationswert als technische Fakten und kann bei der Transitivität von Vorlieben helfen.

Wenn man jetzt nach einem kennzeichnenden Unterschied zwischen einer gleich langen 9ft CTS-EST und einer 9ft VHF sucht, die in realiter etwa die gleiche Blankpower zeigen, wird man eines merken: Der CTS-EST Blank ist geschmeidig in der Spitze und hat eine ganz eigene (inhomogene) Biegekurve, die einige bisherige Unvereinbarkeiten vereint, nämlich Spitzenaktion und stark semiparabole Aktion. Das kann vielen helfen, wer sowas mag oder gesucht hat, der findet seine Blankaktion.
Der ähnliche VHF ist viel härter in der Spitze und reagiert unwillig gegen die Auslenkung, wo der EST in der Spitze einlenkt, der Druckpunkt erst weiter unten kommt. Soviel Druckpunkt am Spitzenring wie bei 9ft VHF -30/45 oder 75 bekommt man lange nicht.

Viel mehr aus Praxiserfahrungen gibt es nur leider auch nicht, die CTS-Einsatzzeit ist nicht gerade lang und dann fischt kaum jemand beide in vergleichbaren Typen intensiv, also schwierig mit gültigen Praxisaussagen.


Für mich persönlich  liegt bei den meistgefischten 9ft Ruten die Krone der leichten Gummi-Jig-Lifter Peitsche M bisher beim 9ft VHF -30/45 . Das liegt zum Teil auch an der grandiosen Vorführung des "Zandertwisterers" Birger, der die Rute von mad wirklich beherrscht und mich in der Weiterverwendung dieses mir zuerst gar nicht recht zusagenden Blanks bestärkt hat. Das war aufgrund der hohen Spezialisierung dieses Blanks gar nicht so klar, vor allem weil es an Universalqualitäten mangelt.
Und die Krone der schweren H liegt bei Pauly's Tactilus, und die der noch schwereren H/XH bei Klaus' 1088, und XH noch woanders, muss nicht immer VHF oder CTS sein, aber das kann sich auch ändern, und als Universalrute lägen sie alle weit hinten, und jemand anders fischt eben wiederum ganz anders. #c


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Moin Detlef,

ich mal wieder  hast soweit recht aber in 2 Punkten muß ich dir doch widersprechen.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Der CTS-EST Blank ist geschmeidig in der Spitze und hat eine ganz eigene (inhomogene) Biegekurve.



geschmeidig hört sich in dem Fall sehr nach weich an, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist und bei der CTS von einer inhomogenen Biegekurve zu sprechen paßt meiner Ansicht überhaupt nicht... homogener (gleichmäßiger) gehts eigentlich kaum, vielleicht solltest die Rute mal fischen und auch einen Fisch damit drillen damit du Aktion mal live siehst 




AngelDet schrieb:


> Der ähnliche VHF ist viel härter in der Spitze und reagiert unwillig gegen die Auslenkung, wo der EST in der Spitze einlenkt, der Druckpunkt erst weiter unten kommt. Soviel Druckpunkt am Spitzenring wie bei 9ft VHF -30/45 oder 75 bekommt man lange nicht.



Stimmt meiner Meinung ebenfalls nicht, hab auch ne 10ft 45gr VHF gefischt und die Spitzen verhält sich beim anjiggen sehr gleich zu der CTS 45-90 von viel härter zu sprechen halt ich hier für sehr gewagt, meiner Ansicht sind das je nach Modell Nuancen.

Wo sie sich stark unterscheiden ist das Rückrat, das kommt bei der VHF wesentlich früher und ist je nach Blanktype auch kräftiger als bei der CTS von daher finde ich die VHF von der Biegekurve eher inhomoger als die CTS

just my 2 cent 

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



Slotti schrieb:


> ich mal wieder  hast soweit recht aber in 2 Punkten muß ich dir doch widersprechen.


Ich aber auch wieder! 



Slotti schrieb:


> geschmeidig hört sich in dem Fall sehr nach weich an, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist


Es geht nicht um weich im absoluten Sinne unter allen Ruten, und da ist der EST auch nicht weich - richtig, 
sondern im Vergleich zur VHF (on-Topic), und dagegen ist der EST-Blank ganz vorne am Tip weich, ein mehrfaches weicher.



Slotti schrieb:


> und bei der CTS von einer inhomogenen Biegekurve zu sprechen paßt meiner Ansicht überhaupt nicht... homogener (gleichmäßiger) gehts eigentlich kaum,


ist es aber, und das schreibt CTS zur MRT auch - siehe Technology-Seite, optisch sieht man das auch sehr gut, und fühlen tue ich das eben sehr, weil ich die Abweichung gegen die von mir bevorzugte Blankaktion deutlich spüre. CTS hat die MRT aber gut gemacht #6, die Knicke in der Aktionskurve sind nicht so extrem wie das bisher gebaut wurde. Eigentlich ist das nichts neues, sondern uralt und steht bei Shimano auch schon ein paar viele Jährchen (T-curve)...



Slotti schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest die Rute mal fischen und auch einen Fisch damit drillen damit du Aktion mal live siehst


Das ist was ganz anderes als die Trockenaktionstests, die die Blanktechnik untersuchen, und dort kommt es noch wieder auf ganz andere Sachen an bzw. man stößt auf ganz andere Probleme wie z.B. Anschlagspower. Ob das dann so hinreicht wird man sehen, da machen auch 2 Fische noch keine Statistik. Ich habe mit meiner VHF 10ft -45g beim Erstfischen 4 feine Forellen gefangen und das war geil, trotzdem ist das überhaupt keine gute Forellenrute wie Klaus auch weiß. Was wirklich in dem Blank steckt, weiß man erst nach längerer Zeit, ich sage mal als Daumregel 100mal länger fischen.



Slotti schrieb:


> Stimmt meiner Meinung ebenfalls nicht, hab auch ne 10ft 45gr VHF gefischt und die Spitzen verhält sich beim anjiggen sehr gleich zu der CTS 45-90 von viel härter zu sprechen halt ich hier für sehr gewagt, meiner Ansicht sind das je nach Modell Nuancen.


Der Blank hat mit den 9ft VHF nicht viel gemein außer dem Namen. 
Das ist eben die Crux dabei: Aussagen "zum VHF" ohne alle zu kennen. :g
Alleine dass Du jetzt die neue gratigere Spitze (M2Q) auf dem alten HT (M1) hast, das ist ein Unikat was es kaum nochmal geben dürfte.

Aber ich kenne auch nicht alle, richtig gut nur 5 VHF-Typen und 3 für mal kurz dazu, weiß aber dass bisher jeder anders ist und nicht nach "kennst du einen - kennst du alle" zu beschreiben ist.


----------



## Slotti (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

laß gut sein Detlef,

wir kommen da eh nicht auf einen Nenner , es gibt ja hier im Board mitlerweile genügend Leute die eine CTS fischen und denen auch eine VHF nicht unbekannt ist von daher kann ja auch mal sonstwer was dazu sagen, muß ja nicht immer ich sein 

#hMark


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Paßt mit uns ja schon, und man kann auch wieder nur sagen: :m
Das einzig wahre ist selber in die Hand nehmen und probieren, je mehr je besser, grau ist da die beste faktische Theorie, denn auf den Funken kommt es an, den "Spark-of-Live" :l,
ob der von der Rute (oder gar dem nackten Blank schon) zum Angler überspringt oder nicht. |kopfkrat

Und alleine da sind wir alle nicht gleich!


----------



## inkognito23 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Vielen Dank für euer Feedback!
Ich kenne den High-End Fred sehr gut, nur finde den total übermüllt *sorry* überfüllt. Und die Such-Funktion erlaubt mir nicht nach CTS oder nach VHF zu suchen, zu wenig Zeichen. Deshalb der neue Thread!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der ähnliche VHF ist viel härter in der Spitze und reagiert unwillig gegen die Auslenkung, wo der EST in der Spitze einlenkt, der Druckpunkt erst weiter unten kommt. Soviel Druckpunkt am Spitzenring wie bei 9ft VHF -30/45 oder 75 bekommt man lange nicht.


 
Ich liebe meine VHFs, besonders auch deshalb weil ich den Gummiköder viel über die Spitze kontrolliere und da ist die von dir genannte harte Spitze ein KO Kriterium für mich.

Wenn ich deine Aussage richtig intepretiere, dann sucht die VHF in der Spitzehärte seines Gleichen? Schade, ich suche nämlich eine noch härtere Spitze bei gleichen Drilleigenschaften  Wenn das überhaupt technisch möglich wäre...

Habt ihr auch das Gefühl, dass die VHF bei weitem mehr Gewichte vertragen kann, als von Harrison angegeben?
Meine -30g fühlt sich an wie mindestens eine -40g Rute. Sehr viel Rückrat.
Und die -75g fast schon wie eine -100g.
Deshalb kommt bei mir die 75er kaum in Einsatz beim Zander fischen, u.a. weil Sie auch viel schwerer ist als die 30er +Stella Combo. Und genau hier muss sich demnächst was in meiner Sortiment was tun 
Ich suche eine genauso leichte aber ein Tick stärkere Rute mit mindestens gleiche Drilleigenschaften wie die VHF Blanks. Wenn möglich noch härter in der Spitze.

Bevor ich mir jetzt doch die VHF -45g aufbauen lasse, wollte ich mich im Markt erstmal umhören. Gibt es eine Gewichtsvergleichtabelle der High-End Spinnruten Blanks? Das wäre was feines ;-)
Ich steh nämlich auch noch auf lightweight.

Ich denke, ich sollte mal die Tage mit den renommierten Blankbauern telefonieren.

Lieben Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Dann ist doch die Richtung klar. 
Was noch härteres ist nicht das, was die meisten Leute suchen #d,
vielen ist schon der 9ft VHF 30-75g zu "besenstielig" ... braucht man auch nicht drüber streiten.

Du solltest Dir mal die Tactilus von CMW live! anschauen,
oder kannst nur noch mit abgesägten Spitzen weiterkommen,
damit kann man in einem gewissen Rahmen (die Belastbarkeit steigt nicht wirklich) die Spitzenhärte "aufbohren", und die Biegung der Spitze beim Führen gegen 0 bringen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Knips doch die ersten 10cm ab. Spitzenring drauf und die VHF ist hart genug.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

@Inkognito 23

Wenn Dir die VHF Blanks/Ruten gut gefallen, würde ich die Finger von den CTS lassen.
Die sind vom Feeling so anders.


----------



## inkognito23 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Wieviel wiegt die Tactilus denn? Der Blank sollte nicht schwerer sein als die VHF -30g.
Bei einer Länge von 2,55m und einem WG von 10-75gr tippe ich darauf dass es ein bisschen schwerer ist.

Nur weil ich die VHF sehr gern fische, heisst es ja nicht, dass ich nicht offen für andere Blanks bin. Wie kann ich mir denn dieses andere CTS Feeling vorstellen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Wieviel wiegt die Tactilus denn? Der Blank sollte nicht schwerer sein als die VHF -30g.


Bingo, tut er exakt. 
82g zu 86g ist sogar ein bischen besser, kann aber immer um 1-2g schwanken.


----------



## inkognito23 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Sorry verstehe nicht ganz. Machst du jetzt nen Späßchen oder war das mit der Grammzahl ernst gemeint?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Ja. thats real.


----------



## Fletscher (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da ich nach dem den Keyword "CTS" nicht suchen darf (Wort zu kurz), habe ich diesen Thread mal jetzt erstellt.



Hi inkognito23,

du kannst bei einem zu kurzen Suchwort einfach Sternchen hinzufügen, zB. *CTS*
Damit klappt es dann auch mit der Suchfunktion :m

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



KHof schrieb:


> da ich beide habe darf ich sagen: CTS ist eine Generation weiter. (VHF gegen EST)



Das ist - mit Verlaub und bei allem Respekt - eine für mich nicht so ganz nachvollziehbare Aussage.

Ich habe die VHF30 und EST45-90 testgefischt und die Blanks haben einfach andere Eigenschaften, haben daher m.E auch unterschiedliche Eignungen und können beide nicht alles gleich gut.

Ich selbst würde sagen, daß die EST mehr der VT ähnelt und ein wenig mehr Spinnrutencharakter mit sich bringt, eine bessere Aufladung hat und mehr Drillspaß verspricht. Sie ist auf irgend eine Art und weise eleganter und (wie schon gesagt) geschmeidiger in der Aktion, ohne dabei weich zu sein. Die VHF würde ich aber trotzdem immer noch für die geeignetere, reine Jigrute halten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist - mit Verlaub und bei allem Respekt - eine für mich nicht so ganz nachvollziehbare Aussage.
> 
> Ich habe die VHF30 und EST45-90 testgefischt und die Blanks haben einfach andere Eigenschaften, haben daher m.E auch unterschiedliche Eignungen und können beide nicht alles gleich gut.
> 
> Ich selbst würde sagen, daß die EST mehr der VT ähnelt und ein wenig mehr Spinnrutencharakter mit sich bringt, eine bessere Aufladung hat und mehr Drillspaß verspricht. Sie ist auf irgend eine Art und weise eleganter und (wie schon gesagt) geschmeidiger in der Aktion, ohne dabei weich zu sein. Die VHF würde ich aber trotzdem immer noch für die geeignetere, reine Jigrute halten.



Das deckt sich auch mit der Einschätzung von mir (und soweit ich weiss auch Slotti) :m


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Tja - dann ist es ja gut!

Und meine Stangenbohnen freuen sich über die VHF...

Ernsthaft: Irgendwie geschmeidiger, ohne weich zu sein, eleganter und besser aufladend trifft es gut. Wie gesagt, ich fische beide (unterschiedliche Modelle) und finde keinen Vorteil der VHF gegen die EST beim jiggen, umgekehrt allerdings eine ganze Menge. Das ist genau das was ich mit einer Generation weiter bezeichne.

Klaus


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Ach ja - Wer ist eigendlich Harrison??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Also Klaus, jetzt hast Du die hervorragende Gelegenheit  :m
mal ganz offiziell und prominent zu beichten , 
was eigenlich passiert ist damals, 
und wieso Du deine sehr feine Harrison VHF 10ft -45g (Serie M1) #6 
nicht mehr magst. 
Immerhin erster ordentlicher Zander, bester Esox. :g
Also wieso? :m :q

Dass wir bezüglich VHF nur noch schwerlich auf einen Nenner kommen, wissen wir ja lange.
Dass und was an dem Stock Dich ärgert weiß ich auch teilweise.
Dass der Stock für viele sehr gut ist - incl. für mich , aber auch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Nun ja, hier gab es ja den einen oder anderen, der die VHF als ultimatve Universalspinnrute verkaufen wollte. Ich erinnere mich an einen Herren, der sie sogar zum Forellenangeln empfahl.

So gesehen kann ich Klaus  Einschätzung auch nicht teilen, das ist keine Generation weiter, das ist ein Quantensprung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Wieso EST weiter, das ist wie 'ne Telerute in Steckrutenform! 
Sowas hatte und hab ich schon lange. :m

Auja   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, "Schlachten um die VHF" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mit Pros und Contras, wie in alten Zeiten! :l
Da wird einem ganz warm ums Herz. #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Es ist für mich ein bißchen unsinnig einen von zwei Blanks mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften, gemacht für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker von Anglern mit unterschiedlichen Anforderungen und Gewohnheiten als "eine Generation weiter" zu bezeichnen.

But maybe that's just me.

Den Spruch hab ich nicht mal dem Weckesser abgekauft, obwohl es da nicht um den EST ging, sondern seinen eigenen Kram.

Ich kann nachvollziehen, warum man sowas wie die VHF nicht mögen könnte. Ist eben auch sehr speziell das Ding. Ne Forelle hat an der 90iger CTS aber sicher auch nicht viel zu lachen... |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Nein sicher nicht. Aber es gab hier wirklich eine Zeit als die VHF wirklich für alles empfohlen wurde und sehr viele Leute sich diese Rute nicht als Jig-Rute gekauft haben, sondern tatsächlich als Spinnrute. Der 3,20 3-30g Blank wurde sogar als Mefoblank diskutiert. 

Die CTS hat in ihren verschiedenen Varianten in ganz vielen Bereichen deutlich mehr Potential als die VHF und dass ist das was Klaus mit "Generation weiter" meint. Leicht als Meforute- schwer als Welsrute und die mittleren Größen decken alle "normalen" Bereiche des Spinnfischens ab.


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Jetzt geht`s lohos!!

Quantensprung ist auch OK!
Die Empfehlung dieses Brett als Universalspinnrute zu verwenden unterstütze ich als Anhänger der Long-line-release-Fraktion auf das Entschiedenste.
Am meisten ärgert mich an dem Stecken daß ich nach fast 20 Jahren Bauerfahrung diesem Hype aufgesessen bin, über 230 Euros in den Schornstein geblasen habe und dazu noch ca. 25 Arbeitsstunden verbosselt habe um das Teil zurechtzupuzzeln.
Ergebnis ist eine bescheiden aufladende Rute, die zugegebenermaßen mit Shads von 8,3 bis 10,6 cm eine erstklassige Führung und Bißerkennung bietet. Solange der Fisch dann auch schön in Zandermanier unten bleibt ist auch alles schick, dann darf er auch recht groß sein.
Tobt er allerdings an der Oberfläche rum braucht man keinen Hakenlöser mehr. Dies hat auch schon zu wirklich filmreifen Mienen bei unserem VHF-Chefverfechter gesorgt (Gell, Det am Harderbacher...)

Insgesamt also eine extrem engbandige Rute, was nun wirklich nicht zeitgemäß ist. Die EST zeigt daß es auch besser geht.

Klaus


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nein sicher nicht. Aber es gab hier wirklich eine Zeit als die VHF wirklich für alles empfohlen wurde und sehr viele Leute sich diese Rute nicht als Jig-Rute gekauft haben, sondern tatsächlich als Spinnrute. Der 3,20 3-30g Blank wurde sogar als Mefoblank diskutiert.



Der 3,20m 45iger Blank wurde schon als Meforute _verkauft_. Der Blaue, natürlich. 



> Die CTS hat in ihren verschiedenen Varianten in ganz vielen Bereichen deutlich mehr Potential als die VHF


Gut, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen und weil ich dadurch leider doch wieder Leuten auf die Füße treten werde: zum Gummifischangeln ist m.E die VHF trotzdem besser geeignet, mehr effektiv einsetzbares WG-Spektrum bei Gummiködern, leichteres Anzupfen aus dem Handgelenk heraus, feinfühliger für Grundkontakt. :g Was nicht heissen soll, daß die CTS dafür schlecht ist, nur eben nicht "eine Generation weiter", die kann dafür fast alles Andere eben besser. Die Frage ist was will man damit machen?

Während vielleicht einige mit der VHF wegen damaligem Harrison-Hype am eigentlichen Anforderungsprofil vorbeigekauft haben, droht bei aktuellem CTS-Hype irgendwie schon wieder das Gleiche zu passieren...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



KHof schrieb:


> Dies hat auch schon zu wirklich filmreifen Mienen bei unserem VHF-Chefverfechter gesorgt (Gell, Det am Harderbacher...)


Da war`n wir aber noch jung und dumm   und wußten die Limits nicht, sozusagen nicht voll mit umgehen können.
Immerhin hatte ich nach meinem aussteigenden knapp 60er Hecht Dir das somit quasi auf Ansage 4h später vorher mitgeteilt, gleiche folgende Geschichte trotz Abwehrversuch, war irgendwie cool und letztlich eine der besten Anekdoten, die das Leben so schreibt! #6

Ist schon sehr unterschiedlich, wie man alleine den einen Blank bzw. Rute einschätzen kann. Mit passender Abstimmung geht sogar Forellenfischen mit der 45er, mit Mono pur vlt. sogar die beste Rute, alle Samurai+Shogun-Fans werden sofort verstehen was ich meine, vom Kleinspinner bis zum Großköder alles fischbar, dicke 30Pfder wurden gelandet und Veit hat mit einer aus der nächsten Staffel dann dicke Welse auch locker gelandet, immerhin mit eigentlich einer eher Forellen/Zanderrute, und selbst die "beste" Speedmaster 9ft XH ist eben nicht besser. Das ist sozusagen der weitaus besser realisierte Blechpeitschentraum, eine Rute die wirklich fast alles kann und dabei eine Superfigur abgibt, und dann sowas! :m #d #d :q

Aber so angemerkt, die anderen VHFs sind nur wieder erheblich anders.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die CTS hat in ihren verschiedenen Varianten in ganz vielen Bereichen deutlich mehr Potential als die VHF und dass ist das was Klaus mit "Generation weiter" meint. *Leicht als Meforute*- schwer als Welsrute und die mittleren Größen decken alle "normalen" Bereiche des Spinnfischens ab.



Wer weiß das denn so genau? |kopfkrat

Die einzigen CTS-EST, die für das Anforderungsprofil passen _könnten_ und auf die wir alle so scharf sind  (10ft 5-30g bzw. 15-40g) gibt's noch garnicht. Lt. Aussage von einem bekannten Rutenbauer sieht er die Eignung sogar eher als "kritisch" an. Da würde ich lieber noch mal warten mit solchen Aussagen.



AngelDet schrieb:


> und Veit hat mit einer aus der nächsten Staffel dann dicke Welse auch locker gelandet



Wie war das - ist die dabei oder danach zerbrochen?

*duckundweg*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Während vielleicht einige mit der VHF wegen damaligem Harrison-Hype am eigentlichen Anforderungsprofil vorbeigekauft haben, droht bei aktuellem CTS-Hype irgendwie schon wieder das Gleiche zu passieren...


#r für Dein Augenmaß, den Anflug echter Weisheit! #6

Du hast es aber auch als Nicht-Betroffener  irgendwie leichter mit der Objektivität, und dem berüchtigten Wald vor den Augen! :m

Ich finde die 3 gerne verglichenen Top-Blank-Labels schon zumindest so signifikant verschieden, dass man sich den zu seiner Angelart am besten passenden genau herauspicken kann, der Abstand zu den anderen fühlbar und merklich ist, und dann ist das persönlich richtig gut. Und dabei differieren die Leistungsspektren gar nicht so sehr, wenn man mal sorgfältig Schritt für Schritt schaut.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Der 3,20m 45iger Blank wurde schon als Meforute _verkauft_. Der Blaue, natürlich.
> 
> 
> Gut, um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen und weil ich dadurch leider doch wieder Leuten auf die Füße treten werde: zum Gummifischangeln ist m.E die VHF trotzdem besser geeignet, mehr effektiv einsetzbares WG-Spektrum bei Gummiködern, leichteres Anzupfen aus dem Handgelenk heraus, feinfühliger für Grundkontakt. :g Was nicht heissen soll, daß die CTS dafür schlecht ist, nur eben nicht "eine Generation weiter", die kann dafür fast alles Andere eben besser. Die Frage ist was will man damit machen?
> ...



Die normale 3,20er in 5-30g wurde auch als Mefoflitsche verkauft.

Kai, hier entsteht gerade ein ganz wesentliches AB-Problem,... wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Sicher ist die VHF in ihrem speziellen Bereich einzigartig und das spricht ihr auch keiner ab. Beim CTS-Hype sieht die Sache insofern etwas anders aus, als das die Rute ja nun wesentlich universeller ist. Ich habe Samstag mal ne richtige Gufiflitsche gefischt ne Damokles - kennst du ja - und dagegen ist die CTS die Gummifischrute überhaupt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Lt. Aussage von einem bekannten Rutenbauer sieht er die Eignung sogar eher als "kritisch" an. Da würde ich lieber noch mal warten mit solchen Aussagen.



Ich hätte es für mich behalten sollen, da wird nur Spekulation draus...
Ich werde mir das schon voher anschauen, deswegen hatte ich das auch nur in der IG geschrieben.



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...Top-Blank-Labels ...



Da meinst du aber jetzt nicht die VHF mit oder? Die hat da ja eher Prototypencharakter....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Beim *CTS-Hype* sieht die Sache insofern etwas anders aus,


Ich glaub, der fängt doch gerade erst an!? |kopfkrat
|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich glaub, der fängt doch gerade erst an!? |kopfkrat
> |supergri



Das ist nicht meine Wortschöpfung.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ... bei aktuellem CTS-Hype ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da meinst du aber jetzt nicht die VHF mit oder? Die hat da ja eher Prototypencharakter....


Doch, wobei die nicht alle gleich gut sind.

Richtig Top als Gummifischrute sehe ich (ganz persönlich und natürlich nur subjektiv ) nur die VHF 9ft -30/45/50 an, nur ein wenig in der Spitzendicke unterschiedlich und fein skaliert erhältlich. Die darüber sind schon zu "brettig", nichtmal zu hart.

Und in 10ft+ die langen 3,20 -30/45g  und die 3m -75g als einzigartig stehende und agierende Blanks mit hohem Univeral- und Long-Range-Potential, mehr als man denkt. Dazu gehören mittlerweile etwas mehr als 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit (aktuell genau 25 Monate) um diese Wildpferde reitbar zu machen, einfach war das nicht, aber das hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kai, hier entsteht gerade ein ganz wesentliches AB-Problem,... wir reden etwas aneinander vorbei. Sicher ist die VHF in ihrem speziellen Bereich einzigartig und das spricht ihr auch keiner ab. Beim CTS-Hype sieht die Sache insofern etwas anders aus, als das die Rute ja nun wesentlich universeller ist. Ich habe Samstag mal ne richtige Gufiflitsche gefischt ne Damokles - kennst du ja - und dagegen ist die CTS die Gummifischrute überhaupt.



Finde ich garnicht, das wir aneinander vorbeireden. Ich versuche nur etwas zu relativieren, bevor es jemand anders wieder in den falschen Hals kriegt.

Da bin ich ja - wie Det schon angemerkt - schön in der neutralen Rolle (ich hab nämlich sowieso die beste Rute :vik:, hehehe).

Und mit der Damokles sind wir wohl einer Meinung. Ich mochte den Stock nie leiden. Aber ich hab trotzdem damit die meisten Fische gefangen, irgendwie gemein das arme Ding nie zu würdigen, obwohl es immer brav seinen Dienst getan hat. Ne reine Spitzenaktion ist auch irgendwie nicht so das Wahre an Spass. Funktioniert aber.

Aber ich würde fast sagen, die Speedmaster XH-Fans würden die 90iger EST lieben.
Die Damokles-Fans wären mit ner VHF sicher besser bedient.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Patrick, das ist der Hühnerhof, die Hackordnung soll (neu) festgelegt werden! :m :q


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Uli, Prototypencharakter ist der beste Ausdruck.
Und wir alle als begeisterte Betatester jubeln auch noch.

Auf die Gefahr hin zu nerven - das Köderspektrum der 45iger ist aber noch nicht mal bei Shads wirklich dolle. Die Aufladung ist verglichen mit anderen Geräten eher bescheiden, allerdings traue ich mich eh nicht über 30 Gramm voll durchzuziehen.
Übrigens hatte Harrison Anfang der 90er eine Posenrute die ihresgleichen suchte und die Karpfenruten waren damals schwer zu schlagen. Daher kommt wohl die Vorliebe für Monoschnur.

Ach übrigens: Sollte dieser launige Thread dazu führen, daß sich ein Neuinfizierter mehr Gedanken macht was er eigendlich braucht hat das Ganze hier durchaus seinen Sinn. Als Gegengewicht zu einer unbeschreiblichen Lobhudelei sowieso.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



KHof schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin zu nerven - das Köderspektrum der 45iger ist aber noch nicht mal bei Shads wirklich dolle.


Die beste GuFierpeitsche ist ja die "kleine blaue", die Du Dich bisher immer nicht fischen traust und trautest!  :m

Die ist so gut, dass ich als eher emotionaler Anti-Gufierer |rolleyes damit sogar hervorragend "rummachen" kann, und Spaß an der Führung habe. Dazu kommt dann jetzt noch die CMW-Rute. Und ich lege mit NaGuFi :vik: wie in alten Tagen dann mal wieder richtig ein drauf, wenn das Wetter wieder paßt, wirste sehn! Vergleichsfischen sehr gerne 

Manchmal sehr gut, wenn man an seinen "Memoiren" schreibt, da fällt einem manches wieder ein.


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Meinst du die die ich mal von Volker mal probiert habe?

Ein 2,30 m Brett ist immer noch eins. 

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Nein nicht die, sag ich ja. 
Die VHF-Phobie geht soweit, dass Du immer an der "Krone der leichten GuFierruten" vorbeigelinst hast, seit Sommer 2007 ! 

Ich fast auch. Ich behaupte auch nicht, dass ich wirklich Expertise im kunstgerechten Gufieren habe #d , eher Methode durchschluren und gut |rolleyes , aber genau die ist eben der Lieblingstaktstock sehr guter "GuFierer", und davon lass ich mich halt auch mal anstecken, denn irgendwer muss ja recht haben.


----------



## KHof (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Na denn! - Im Mai.

Ich geh jedenfalls jetzt auf das Sofa. Gute Nacht allerseits!

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Gute Nacht und gute Erholung! #h


----------



## Slotti (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

ui hier gehts ja richtig ab und ich stecke nicht mittendrin...

das hat auch mal was #6

Ich will einmal versuchen die Gufiereigenschaft der CTS zu beschreiben.

Die Ruten eignen sich bis zu einem gewissen WG sehr gut zum jiggen und dort sehe ich sie der VHF ebenbürtig, allerdings erscheinen sie mir aufgrund ihrer Blankcharakteristik ein begrenzteres Spektrum zu haben wo sie gut funktionieren. Ich spreche bewußt von jiggen also anlupfender Führung. 
Zum Beispiel CTS 30-60 mit Walleye Assasin oder Kopyto 8cm mit 7-10gr. Kopf = sensationell 
das endet dann aber recht abrupt, ein 4,5 Zoll Salt Shaker mit 10gr. Kopf geht noch so aber den 4 Zoll Kopyto mit 10gr. mag sie dann nicht mehr, damit meine ich das die Rute aufgrund ihrer Aktion den Köder nicht mehr über die Spitze beschleunigt sondern schon eher ein Stück ins Rückrat geht und eher Gummibandmäßig agiert was ich beim gufieren nicht für ideal halte. Es gibt aber auch Angler die scheinen auch damit bestens klarzukommen.
Ab dem Moment mag die VHF als reine Gummirute im Vorteil sein einfach weil der Blank es zuläßt auch größerer Köder noch besser(gefühlvoller) anzujiggen.
Andererseits erlaubt die CTS aber eine bessere Aufladung auch bei kleineren Ködern und bietet für mich persönlich die schönere Drillaktion und ist auch mit Wobblern und Spinnern sehr gut einsetzbar.

Ansonsten gehe ich mit Angelspezi82 konform unter den üblichen Verdächtigen muß eigentlich jeder seinen Traumblank finden sofern er überhaupt weiß was er will...

|wavey:


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich habe die VHF30 und EST45-90 testgefischt und die Blanks haben einfach andere Eigenschaften, haben daher m.E auch unterschiedliche Eignungen und können beide nicht alles gleich gut.
> Die VHF würde ich aber trotzdem immer noch für die geeignetere, reine Jigrute halten.


 
Dem muss zum Teil widersprechen. Wenn man Blanks auf dem hohen Niveau testet, kann man das nie ganz objektiv machen, vor allem wenn man selber eine davon hat. Denn man muss eine Rute immer etwas länger Fischen, um ein wirklich gutes Gefühl zu bekommen. Deswegen hat man auch mehr Feeling in seiner eigenen Rute (wenn es denn eine von den Besagten ist), als beim Testexemplar. So haben wir beide damals auch unterschiedlich Auffasungen gehabt, als wir Deine SS III mit der VHF 30 verglichen haben. Es mag sein, dass die VHF die geeignetere Jigrute ist, bzw etwas mehr Rückmeldung haben kann, aber unter gleichen Bedingungen haben wir das noch gar nicht direkt vergleichen können. Es handelt sich in meinen Augen um Nuancen und die CTS ist genauso ideal zum Gufieren wie die Anderen. Jedoch hat die CTS (45-90) den Vorteil ein breiteres Köderspektrum zu haben. Auch im Softbait Bereich und dazu kommt noch die Universalität im Hardbait Bereich.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich selbst würde sagen, daß die EST mehr der VT ähnelt und ein wenig mehr Spinnrutencharakter mit sich bringt, eine bessere Aufladung hat und mehr Drillspaß verspricht.



Die CTS mag der VT etwas mehr ähneln. Jedoch ist die CTS schneller und feuert den Köder noch besser ab!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur immer wieder ziemlich belustigend wie manch einer das eine schlecht macht und das andere in den Himmel lobt. Wenn man sich mangels vorläufiger Tests auf "gut Glück" ein Stock kauft, dann nicht zufrieden ist, weil für die subjektiven Vorlieben und dem gewissen Soll der Ruteneigenschaften dieser nicht mit der persönlichen Angelart kompatibel ist, ihn dann aber schlecht zu machen ist schon ne Hausnummer



Macht ja hier keiner. Das Problem ist, dass die einen von Spinnruten reden und die anderen von reinen Jigruten. Die Frage ob etwas besser zu einem und zur eigenen Angelart passt läßt sih hier nicht klären. Es wäre vermutlich einfacher zu argumentieren, wenn man eine Referenzrute wie z.B. die VT zugrunde legt, um dann Unterschiede darzustellen. Ich gebe Kai da recht, dass die Ruten so für sich nur schwer zu vergleichen sind.

Oops Überschnitt...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es wäre vermutlich einfacher zu argumentieren, wenn man eine Referenzrute wie z.B. die VT zugrunde legt, um dann Unterschiede darzustellen. Ich gebe Kai da recht, dass die Ruten so für sich nur schwer zu vergleichen sind.


Sehe ich auch so. So eine verbreitete Standardrute wäre auch gut, was möglichst verbreitet ist und viele kennen, und in dem Einsatzbereich mindestens Mittelklasse ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



Slotti schrieb:


> ui hier gehts ja richtig ab und ich stecke nicht mittendrin...
> 
> das hat auch mal was #6
> 
> Ich will einmal versuchen die Gufiereigenschaft der CTS zu beschreiben.


Dafür hast Du aber ein sehr schönes exaktes Posting geschrieben,  |good:

Da hab sogar ich nichts dran auszusetzen. #6


----------



## Slotti (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da hab sogar ich nichts dran auszusetzen. #6




Das ich das nochmal erleben darf !!!! :vik::vik:


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Die vermeintlich gleichen Stecken entpuppen sich am Wasser oftmals als arg verschieden ...



Annahme: vor allem auch im Drill. Denn ich hätte der CTS nicht so einen driekten Kontakt zum Fisch zugetraut.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



Slotti schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel CTS 30-60 mit Walleye Assasin oder Kopyto 8cm mit 7-10gr. Kopf = sensationell
> das endet dann aber recht abrupt, ein 4,5 Zoll Salt Shaker mit 10gr. Kopf geht noch so aber den 4 Zoll Kopyto mit 10gr. mag sie dann nicht mehr, damit meine ich das die Rute aufgrund ihrer Aktion den Köder nicht mehr über die Spitze beschleunigt sondern schon eher ein Stück ins Rückrat geht und eher Gummibandmäßig agiert was ich beim gufieren nicht für ideal halte. Es gibt aber auch Angler die scheinen auch damit bestens klarzukommen.



Das könnte vielleicht auf mich zutreffen. Wie schon gesagt fand ich die 45-90er CTS für mein Hauptköderspektrum (10er Kopyto, Stillwasser, 10-14g-Köpfe, manchmal 18g) etwas zu derb und habe deswegen jetzt die 30-60er. 
Die ist wesentlich straffer als meine Fox Special Shad, mit der ich bisher bis zu Kopfgewichten von 17g relativ gut zurechtkam, wobei 10-14g besser gingen. Der Sprung zur 45-90er CTS war für mich wohl (erstmal?) zu heftig, mir fehlte irgendwie etwas die Feinfühligkeit. Wahrscheinlich eine Gewöhnungssache. #c
Nun habe ich die 30-60, die ich morgen erstmals einsetzen werde. Kann sein, dass ich zu den Anglern zähle, die es nicht weiter schlimm finden, wenn eine Rute beim Anlupfen etwas mehr als nur über die Spitze arbeitet bzw. überhaupt arbeitet und nicht wie ein Stock steht. Das gilt es herauszufinden. Vielleicht kommt morgen aber auch die Erkenntnis, dass ich mit meiner Einschätzung bezüglich des passenden WG's meiner Rute doch falsch gelegen habe. Sollte dem so sein, ist es auch nicht weiter tragisch, da die leichteren Köder ja wohl bestens fischbar sind und ich im Frühsommer/Sommer eh etwas kleiner und leichter fische.


----------



## Slotti (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Ich glaube du wirst mit der 30-60 sehr zufrieden sein !!! und um ehrlich zu sein glaube ich ist es bei deiner vorliebe zu gufieren (nicht negativ gemeint) aufjedenfall gut die CTS und nicht die VHF gewählt zu haben.

Viel Spass morgen


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Kann ich Dir nur empfehlen! Vor allem das Werfen rockt richtig:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Patrick, ich denk du bist Mr.Safer, der "Nur-mit-Gummi", also ein GuFi-Only Angler !
Was willst Du da mit einer besseren Spinner + Blinkerrute ?


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Mehr Drillspaß vielleicht????
Eine graziöses schlankes Handteil. 
Nein mal im Ernst einfach einen Tag lang fischen und dann wird er wissen, ob sie ihn gefällt und nützt oder nicht. 

Ob VHF, SSIII oder CTS EST alle 3 kann man getrost als die Taktstöcker schlechthin bezeichnen!


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Wollt ich doch meinen, Situationsbedingt greift doch fast jeder GuFi Fetischist mal auf Hardbait zurück!


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Logo  Aber auch gegen meine jetzige Combo wird es jede andere schwer haben ...



Die Certate kann ja mit wechseln,...... nein ist schon klar, wenn Du in Deine VHF verliebt bist, ist das ja auch nur gut so:q! Trotzdem finde ich es gut, wenn man noch Interesse an neuen Stöckern hat|rolleyes! Sowas kann nie Schaden, höchstens dem Geldbeutel


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Das liest sich ja schon wieder sehr lustig bei Euch.
Die ganzen Fans und Harrison-Hasser geben sich die Ehre.
Meine Meinung, man kann vieleicht mit anderen Ruten mehr Spass haben als mit der VHF.
Man dürfte aber kaum mit einer anderen Rute soviele Fische anschlagen und landen können. Einen Jig als Köder hab ich mal vorrausgesetzt.
In diesem Fall meine ich speziell die Blaue 9 ft 30 Gramm.
Ehrlich wohl mit max. 45 Gramm als ideales WG.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Och so schlimm ist es nicht. Die Erfahrung zeigt das sich die meisten im letzten Akt wieder in den Armen liegen. Es ist halt immer schade um die, die die ganze Sache etwas zu ernst nehmen und dann auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Jo lecker ist das.
Irgendwie ist der Kreis derer, die sich aktiv beteiligen und nicht einfach nur Infos konsumieren sehr überschaubar.
Klaus hat sich jetzt sogar mal zu ein paar Postings hinreissen lassen.
Der hat die VHF ja richtig "gefressen".
VHF passt eben nicht zu Jedem.
Nicht dass ich was gegen die CTS habe, aber Vieles erinnert doch sehr an die goldenen Harrison Tage.


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Jupp, teilweise Entertainment vom Feinsten:m


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Ja klar sicher. Als ich den Threadtitel gelesen habe, da fand ich es schon lustig. Aber nun mal im Ernst, es ist jedesmal eine Freude, wenn Det darauf hinweist, das man mit ner dehnungsreichen Mono die VHF auch zivilisiert fischen kann.

Darüber freue ich mich immer wieder.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Das find ich auch gut.
Ne schöne Mono hat ja auch was.


----------



## DRU (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das find ich auch gut.
> Ne schöne Mono hat ja auch was.




Vor allem beim Twistern:v, zum Glück sind die Zeiten vorbei. Im nach Hinein kaum noch vorstellbar, wie ich das früher so gemacht habe|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Da kommt man vom Pokern und plötzlich hat der Thread doppeltes Volumen... :q

Ich denke auch unter den ganzen Top-Ruten wie CTS, SS und VHF (zu denen jetzt wohl auch noch dei neuen CMW-Hausmodelle stossen sollen) gibt es keine "schlechten" Blanks, man muss eben nur den von der Charakteristik her besten für die eigenen Ansprüche finden.

Für Hardbaits finde ich die VHF auch echt nicht optimal - aber die werfe ich eh mit der Baitcaster... Und mit Gufi habe ich noch keine vergleichbare Rute in der Hand gehabt...

Ausserdem sollte man nicht die Veränderung des Blankcharakters durch z.B. die Beringung vergessen - 2-Steg zu Einsteg macht da ja auch schon einiges aus, ahbe ich mit Patrick vor kurzem ers wieder verglichen (VHF75)...


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

oh man-o-mann 

da ist man mal 2 Tage nicht on, und der Fred hat sich derart weiter entwickelt...
Dabei wollte ich nur die Drilleigentschaften beider Blanks gegenüber gestellt haben.

Also meine VHF-30g mit 6 (Einsteg) + 1 (Doppelsteg) Titanium Beringung ist bei weitem kein Ausschlitzer. Im Gegenteil er arbeitet sehr parabolisch beim Drill und federt Kopfstöße gut ab. Die 75er ist da wesentlich "brettiger" das gebe ich auch zu.

Ich fische in Flüssen nicht selten mit 17g Köpfen und GuFis bis 14cm, und genau hier ist mein Problem. Die VHF30g kommt zwar mit den genannten WG klar, aber dennoch würde eine Rute die dafür ausgerichtet ist "mehr" Spass machen.
Die 75er ist mE dafür ein Tick zu heavy und Aufgrund Ihres Gesamtgewichtes ist ein stundenlanges jiggen sehr ermüdend.
Ergo, ich suche eine Rute die genau das kann was ICH brauche 
Obs jetzt ne CTS oder eine VHF45 oder die SS3 wird ist mir wurscht. Hauptsache ich kann mit Ihr genauso fischen wie mit der VHF30er bei gleichen Blankgewicht und bei gleichen Blankeigenschaften.
Da die CTS solche WG nicht über die Spitze abarbeitet, wird Sie wohl für mich wegfallen. Dennoch würde ich gerne mal die CTS Probefischen 

Wie sind eigentlich die Eigenschaften der SpinSystem3?
Wir könnten den Titel ja um dieses Modell erweitern 


PS: 
Vielleicht kann jemand mir die "Unterschiede" in der Aktion zwischen dem VHF30er und dem VHF45er in 9ft mitteilen.


----------



## Slotti (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Wie sind eigentlich die Eigenschaften der SpinSystem3?
> Wir könnten den Titel ja um dieses Modell erweitern



Muß dazusagen das ich nur die nackten Blanks kenne, als Gufirute würde mir persönlich die SpinSystem2 besser gefallen. Die Spin System Blanks sind von der Charakterristik (je nach Modell und kürzung) ähnlich der VHF.

Die Blanks sind relativ dünnwandig und ungeschliffen haben aber eine hervorragende Balance (ideal für kurze Griffaufbauten).

Es sind CMW-only Blanks und diese exklusivität hebt sie preislich dann auch über die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Den SpinSystem2 nicht vergessen, der ist dichter an der VHF als die System3 und hat eine dickere Spitze, ich meine sogar um einiges kräftiger als die der schweren System3, und diese schneidet C.W. ja auch in der Tat gerne ab .
Die Blanks haben um einiges dickere HT-Durchmesser und werden sich daher unter einiger Last ganz anders anfühlen als gerade die EST oder die in 9ft auch recht schlanken VHF-HTs.


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



DRU schrieb:


> Dem muss zum Teil widersprechen. Wenn man Blanks auf dem hohen Niveau testet, kann man das nie ganz objektiv machen, vor allem wenn man selber eine davon hat. Denn man muss eine Rute immer etwas länger Fischen, um ein wirklich gutes Gefühl zu bekommen. Deswegen hat man auch mehr Feeling in seiner eigenen Rute (wenn es denn eine von den Besagten ist), als beim Testexemplar. So haben wir beide damals auch unterschiedlich Auffasungen gehabt, als wir Deine SS III mit der VHF 30 verglichen haben. Es mag sein, dass die VHF die geeignetere Jigrute ist, bzw etwas mehr Rückmeldung haben kann, aber unter gleichen Bedingungen haben wir das noch gar nicht direkt vergleichen können.



Widersprich ruhig , das darfst du ja durchaus anders sehen. :m Es sind ja nur Meinungen. Wir haben das sicher nicht unter den gleichen Bedingungen getestet und sicher liegt mir der Aufbau meiner Rute etwas mehr, das liegt schon alleine an der Länge des Blanks und des Griffteils.

Außerdem möchte ich ja auch betonen, daß das nur meine persönliche, subjektive Meinung ist.
Ich hab die Absinkphasen mit deiner Rute eben einfach nicht ganz so gut gespürt und das Anjiggen hat etwas mehr Kraft gekostet. Mag auch an der dicken Schnur gelegen haben oder was weiss ich. Wir haben auch nicht die gleichen Köder an beiden Ruten gefischt und sind das hoch-wissenschaftlich angegangen. :q
Du hast auch Recht, daß ich das nicht so recht zur VHF ableiten kann, da wir damals mit Gerrit im absoluten Flachwasser-See gejiggt haben und nicht wie neulich im Fluß an der Strömungskante. 
Ich komme nur im Endeffekt zu dem Schluß, das mir die Aktionen der SIII/VHF, die sich erstmal anfühlt wie ein (X)Fast-Taper, mit flexiblem aber erstmal relativ unnachgiebigem Rückgrat beim Gufieren etwas besser liegt. Das muß ja auch nicht jedem so gehen.
Ich hätte gerne auch mal Wobbler uns Spinner an deiner Flitsche gefischt, das machen wir nächstes Mal! :m

Und das heisst nicht, daß ich nicht nach wie vor scharf auf die eine oder andere EST in der Sammlung bin. :q


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

@WW:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Sorry, habe ich verwechselt.

Genau, bei uns war es der Vergleich 5+1 zu 6+1, aber auch Einsteg zu Zweisteg merkt man.

Dieses ständige Rutenvergleichen macht mich ganz kirre...


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Testfischen ist schon ideal, denn jeder hat doch vor allem beim Jiggen andere Vorstellungen von dem was Ideal ist oder sein könnte. An der CTS kannst Du getrost ein 7" Fin S mit 30 Gr in der Strömung Faulenzen, Slotti hat schon viel zum idealen Jigbereich geschrieben, für mein Geschmack geht nach oben noch mehr,.....aber jedem das Seine,...


----------



## drehteufel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



DRU schrieb:


> Testfischen ist schon ideal, denn jeder hat doch vor allem beim Jiggen andere Vorstellungen von dem was Ideal ist oder sein könnte. An der CTS kannst Du getrost ein 7" Fin S mit 30 Gr in der Strömung Faulenzen, Slotti hat schon viel zum idealen Jigbereich geschrieben, für mein Geschmack geht nach oben noch mehr,.....aber jedem das Seine,...



Ich gehe jetzt erstmal mit meiner CTS 30-60 testfischen, melde mich dann wieder.


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt erstmal mit meiner CTS 30-60 testfischen, melde mich dann wieder.


Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt  ... Petri Heil!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Da leider mein Hauptzielgebiet komplett zugefroren ist, konnte ich die Rute vorerst nur an einem durch etwas Hochwasser zügig fließenden Fluss direkt vor meiner Haustür probefischen.
Die ersten beiden Würfe unterhalb einer Brücke brachten gleich zwei Abrisse und ich war schon bedient. Flussanfänger eben...#c 
Also Platzwechsel in hindernisfreiere Gefilde.
Gefischt habe ich nur 10er Kopyto mit Köpfen von 7-18g.
Für 10 und 14g ist die Rute meines Erachtens ideal, 7g gehen auch sehr gut und selbst 18g habe ich gefischt, sowohl mit, als auch gegen die Strömung. Bei 18g biegt sich der Blank etwas, was mich aber nicht stört, da die Impulse trotzdem 1:1 an den Köder weitergegeben werden. 18g stellen auch den Ausnahmefall dar, brauche ich nur an einem bestimmten Gewässer. Dafür habe ich genau die Feinfühligkeit bei leichteren Ködern...#6
Die Kombo liegt ausgezeichnet mit einer 2500er Certate in der Hand und fischt sich federleicht. Die Rückmeldung des Grundkontakts ist beeindruckend, kannte ich so bisher noch nicht.
Ist schon Wahnsinn, was in dem dünnen Blank an Schnellkraft und Härte drinstecken.|bigeyes
Die Wurfweiten waren mit allen WG's sehr gut, selbst mit 18g habe ich durchgezogen, ohne dass ich Angst um die Gerte haben muss.
Bin gespannt, wie sich die Kombo am Stillwasser macht, wofür sie eigentlich konzipiert wurde.
Für die Flussfischerei würde ich dennoch WG-mäßig eine Klasse höher gehen. Ist schon eine völlig andere Angelei dort, dass durfte ich als Stillwasser-only-Spinnfischer deutlich erfahren. Fliegenfischen am Fluss/Bach finde ich auf jeden Fall einfacher...


----------



## inkognito23 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Rückmeldung des Grundkontakts ist beeindruckend, kannte ich so bisher noch nicht.
> Ist schon Wahnsinn, was in dem dünnen Blank an Schnellkraft und Härte drinstecken.|bigeyes


 
Was für Combos hast du bisher gefischt? Damit ich dein "Vergleich" besser interpretieren kann.

Danke!


----------



## drehteufel (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



inkognito23 schrieb:


> Was für Combos hast du bisher gefischt? Damit ich dein "Vergleich" besser interpretieren kann.
> 
> Danke!



Shimano Antares AX H in 2,70m und zuletzt eine Fox Special Shad, WG bis 50g.


----------



## heumes76 (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Hallo zusammen.
Es wird hier immer nur über die EST geschrieben. Kennt jemand auch den LRS Blank und kann dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Frag doch mal bei CMW, der verkauft den.

Laut Onlineshop wird der als Superweitwurfblank angepriesen.


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

hallo, hab da jetzt ne harrison vt spin ersteigert,steht zwar harrison spin drauf, aber die farbe des blanks, dunkelrot und durchsichtig, macht mich stutzig.
hab aber schonmal ne harrison primeur in der farbe gesehen, glaub ich zumindest...
was sagt ihr dazu???
mfg bachforelle


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



 


habe dann noch ein bild......


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Ist nen büschen schwer zu sagen wegen der Überbelichtung, aber sieht aus wie meine VT.


----------



## DRU (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Det war im Hig Tröt schneller:m

Ich mag die Farbe, aber die VT ist eh ne Tolle Rute|rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



bachforelle schrieb:


> habe dann noch ein bild......




Kann aber auch sein, dass du derbe reingelegt worden bist.


----------



## DRU (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Kann aber auch sein, dass du derbe reingelegt worden bist.




Das kann man bei itzbay natürlich nie ausschliessen. Ist ja letztlich kein Rutenbauer:g


----------



## DRU (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Eigentlich müsste die 9ft VT auch ein WG von 30-75 haben!


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

Tja, sicher kann man sich nicht sein. Ein Fälscher wäre ja auch blöd, wenn er keinen roten Blank nehmen würde.


----------



## bachforelle (2. März 2009)

*AW: CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank*

habe noch den kaufnachweis angefordert, soll ich noch bekommen.


----------

